# planchador profesional



## bpmircea

muy buenas
lo que estoy buscando es *"planchador profesional"* o *"planchador industrial"* para industria textil.
ahora que lo tengo en ingles me gustaria saber como se traduce en aleman, quiero publicar mi CV en Alemania tambien.

muchas gracias de antemano




vengo de aqui:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2764422


----------



## grafkoks

Bügler

pero no estoy seguro si esta profesion todavia existe an Alemania.


----------



## bpmircea

gracias por contestarme


como no entiendo casi nada en aleman, encontre esta pagina y no se si si los trabajos que estan alli tiene algo que ver con lo que estoy buscando...
es que buscando solo "*bügler*" en google salen un monton de cosas, me gustaria relacionarlo con otra palabra como "*textil*" o "*industrial*" para acercarme un poco mas a lo que busco.


____
edito

añado el link que se me olvido, sorry

http://www.kimeta.de/stellenangebote-bügler


----------



## grafkoks

ve aqui

http://de.gigajob.com/job/Büglerin.html

me parece que en Alemainia es un trabajo para mujeres. 

_Textilbügler _podría funcionar


----------



## bpmircea

eso pasa porque normalmente en casa planchan las mujeres, pero yo hablo de un planchador profesional, he trabajado 7 años en el sector y te aseguro que los mejores son los hombres(algo parecido a la cocina, pensamos que la cocina es para las mujeres pero resulta que los mejores cocineros son los hombres)

gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda, esperare a ver si alguien tiene una traduccion mas exacta, ok


----------



## baufred

Buenas,
la industria textil casi no existe actualmente en Alemania. Solo unos sastres profesionales (de buena fama) que hacen ropa a medida sobreviven a veces ... y posiblemente algunas factorías pequeñas - pero no las conozco.
Al otro lado, la profesión "planchador (profesional)" se encuentra en Alemania en lavanderías industriales cerca de los centros de industrías - como aquí en nuestra región - que se dedican a la limpieza de ropa de trabajadores industriales y/o a la hotelería/hostelería que lo acompaña por alojar visitantes/representantes de la industría suministradora  ...

... entonces, cerca de las fábricas de coches de la industria automovilística puedes p.ej. encontrar tu trabajo deseado posiblemente fácil ...

.. y, sin olvidar, se buscan personal como *"Bügler/-in"* o *"Bügler m/w"* > *"Planchador/-a"* o *"planchador masc./fem.*"

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## bpmircea

baufred said:


> Buenas,
> la industria textil casi no existe actualmente en Alemania. Solo unos sastres profesionales (de buena fama) que hacen ropa a medida sobreviven a veces ... y posiblemente algunas factorías pequeñas - pero no las conozco.
> Al otro lado, la profesión "planchador (profesional)" se encuentra en Alemania en lavanderías industriales cerca de los centros de industrías - como aquí en nuestra región - que se dedican a la limpieza de ropa de trabajadores industriales y/o a la hotelería/hostelería que lo acompaña por alojar visitantes/representantes de la industría suministradora  ...
> 
> ... entonces, cerca de las fábricas de coches de la industria automovilística puedes p.ej. encontrar tu trabajo deseado posiblemente fácil ...
> 
> .. y, sin olvidar, se buscan personal como *"Bügler/-in"* o *"Bügler m/w"* > *"Planchador/-a"* o *"planchador masc./fem.*"
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --




gracias por tu aportacion

me apunto el consejo, ok


----------

